# Honey has metallic taste



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

I bought some Sophia brand "pure blossom honey". To me it has a very metallic taste. Anyone know what might cause this? Is it okay to eat?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 3, 2020)

Rule For Food:When in doubt throw it out. If the company's website is on the label email them.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Can you return it to the store for a refund? There may need to be a recall on it.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2020)

I wouldn't eat anything that doesn't pass the taste/smell test.   Return it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

However do remember honey is the only food on earth that doesn't go off... has it crystalised?...if so run it under a warm tap and it'll be fine even after years...... if you think it's been tampered with, then return it to the store...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Is it okay to eat?


Nope!


----------



## Catlady (Mar 3, 2020)

Read about these 8 reasons for having a metallic taste in your mouth.  If none of them apply to you, take the honey back to the store, don't eat it.

https://health.clevelandclinic.org/8-possible-causes-for-that-metallic-taste-in-your-mouth/


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2020)

It hasn't crystalized.


----------



## Devi (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm wondering just what "blossoms" were used in the honey. For instance, if it's sage blossom, sage can have an odd metallic taste (in my opinion). That said, I wouldn't eat anything that tastes weird ... and would probably take it back or report it to the store.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2020)

Could be those pesky Killer Bees trying to destroy us.


----------



## win231 (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh, the irony.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2020)

I just read a couple days age there is a run of fake honey. One company was shut down for doing it. I did not read the full article.


----------

